# هل أكمل الماجستير في تخصص الهندسة الكهربائية او اغير التخصص؟؟



## طلال حمدان (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا خريج الهندسة الكهربائية تخصص (اتصالات والكترونيات) جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة
وحاب اكمل الماجستير بس ماعرف اكمله في نفس التخصص والا اختار تخصص الهندسة الصناعية 

مع العلم اني مهندس في صيانة الاجهزة والتحكم في محطات التحلية (instrumentation & Control) في غير مجال تخصصي اللي متخرج منه ولكن مجال عملي فيه شوي منه من الالكترونيات بس بعيد عنه
هل اقدر استفيد من ماجستر الهندسة الكهربائية طبعا (اتصالات او ا الكترونيات ) او الصناعية في عملي ولا مااحتاج اتعب نفسي واقعد على حالي احسن 
محتاج مساعدتكم بليييييييييييز:18::18:​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 مارس 2009)

أي خريج جديد يدخل إلى عالم الهندسة الحقيقي يشعر بأن ما درسه لا يتعلق بالعمل الذي يقوم به 
هذا الشعور عام و لا تخف منه
التحلية ما شاء الله مصلحة وطنية ضرورية جدا و ستخصص قريبا و تصبح شركة مساهمة وطنية ضخمة
أنا من رأيي أنك تتفانى في عملك و تحاول أن تفهم كيفية سير العمل و إجراءاته و التفاصيل الفنية و النظرية و المشاكل التي تواجهونها في العمل سواء مشاكل هندسية و ما منشأها هل المواصفات هي السبب أم التنفيذ أم شيء طارئ لم يؤخذ في الحسبان من قبل و بالتالي لا بد من الانتباه له في المستقبل و أخذه في الاعتبار في التصميم
و اقرأ .. اقرأ في الكتب المتخصصة .. اقرأ في الإنترنت .. و أهم من ذلك اقرأ في المواصفات و المعايير و في نطاق العمل للمشاريع و في المانيوالز .
خذ دورات .. هناك دورات متخصصة في الصيانة و أخرى في التشغيل .. إدارة التشغيل و إدارة الصيانة علمين و فنين مستقلين . 
بعدها إن أخذت خبرة كم سنة ، اتجه إلى ماستر الإدارة الهندسية .. و أعتقد ماستر الهندسة الصناعية قريب من الإدارة الهندسية .. لأن عملك هو مزيج من العقلية الهندسية و العقلية الإدارية .. فأثناء مرحلة اكتساب الخبرة لا تهمل أحد الطرفين .. بل وازن بينهما .. و بعد اكتساب الخبرة و تقوية الجانب الفني ، ماستر الإدارة الهندسية سيقوي الجانب الإداري إلى مستويات عليا .

و الله يوفقك


----------



## إبن القاضي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوتي في الله أنا مهندس تبريد وتكييف أرغب دراسة الماجستير ماهو أقرب تخصص هندسي لهندسة التبريدوالتكييف وذلك لأني لم أجد دراسة الماجسير في هندسة التبريدوالتكييف في جامعة ukm


----------



## ahmadkanaan (24 يناير 2011)

اخواني انا مهندس كهرباء(قوى) حديث التخرج وارغب في دراسة الماجستير ما افضل تخصص اتخصص فيه؟ بحيث يكون مطلوب في سوق العمل ؟


----------

